# driving to queretaro. questions for border



## mscatamaran (Jun 30, 2009)

some of you may remember me from a few months ago asking about the social culture of Queretaro.

well its official, we're going, so i have a few new questions (I'm going to ask the consulant too but i wanted to hear personal answers too):

we wanted to drive down from Idaho to Que. I dont mean to sound paranoid or xenophobic but are there areas along the Mexico/Texas line that would not be safe to cross? i'm bringing my cat and i read earlier today something about obtaining permission for her to enter into the country (in addition to Vet papers), i would appreciate it if someone could elaborate on that, permission from whom?

what do i do with my laptop at the border? i mean are border patrol going to want to see whats on it 

one last one for now, does anyone know where i can find a directory of English speaking businesses down there (businesses such as a vet's office, a hair salon, and a humane society. i'd like to volunteer on my spare time)? Businesses here (pacific northwest usa) often have signs or advertsiements usually reading "Hablamos Espanol!"


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

With your vet certifications, you will have no problems. You can cross anywhere, just don't drive in the dark. If English is spoken, you may see a sign to that effect. Start studying Spanish before you leave and practice reading signs while traveling. Listen to Spanish CDs, etc. You are permitted one laptop per person; no problem.
Enjoy!


----------



## stevenvillatoro (Jan 25, 2010)

Always use toll roads, when possible. But whenever you must take secondary roads, if you ever encounter a suspicious-looking unofficial roadblock, do the fastest U-turn you can manage and high-tail out of there.


----------



## mscatamaran (Jun 30, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> Start studying Spanish before you leave and practice reading signs while traveling. Listen to Spanish CDs, etc. You are permitted one laptop per person; no problem.
> Enjoy!


i actually took 5 yrs of spanish in high school but i'm still not confident in carrying on a conversation in spanish (i wasn't confident in school either). i can read spanish better than i can speak it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's a good start. If necessary, you can write rather than speak. Soon, being surrounded by Spanish, your ear will set you straight. I'm not fluent, but Mexicans are very happy to be as patient as necessary and will do their best to understand you. However, you'll have to ask them to correct you, as they are much too polite to do that without being asked.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Stay on the highways and don't go off side roads and if you are at 1/4 tank or less, do get gasoline, "just tell them lleno (pronounced like yayno) el tanque, to get a full tank). Pemex stations have improved in quality and quantity in the last 4 or 5 years (they have a new UBA (low sulfur gasoline) and I've seen Pemex stations much more requently up and down Highways 85 (Laredo to Monterrey) and 57 (Monterrey onward), those highways connect and is the way you'll get to Queretaro.

Roadblocks on those highways are 99% military and usually in the northbound direction. Often young soldiers with one commanding officer. I really wouldn't worry too much about these, but if I saw something local or state, I'd kind of scratch my head on a federal highway and would have my suspicions, but I've rarely seen these except on back roads.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Couple points. 1st, all you need is signed vet form and the shot record. Only trick is that vet form has to be dated within 5 days of crossing the border. That being said, we have yet to be asked for papers in either direction. Expect that you will cross at Laredo/Nuevo Laredo. It is a little confusing to get from the crossing point to immigration and Banjercito for car pass. 
Not sure where you are staying in Qro. but it isn't a heavily english spoken town. Expect that most expats work at complexes north of town and live in Jurica or Juraquilla so maybe that has more english need if reasonably bilingual.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

You will need a temporary vehicle permit good fro 6 months (about $50). These are only available at certain border crossings.

Its explained here for RV's but applies to cars as well:


Mexico-US Border

I hope that link is OK, mod, if not delete it and I will PM him the info.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Actually, your temporary importation permit for your vehicle (importada temporal) remains valid as long as your immigration status is valid. Note that the FMT tourist permit can be had for up to 180 days, maximum, and becomes invalid when you leave Mexico.
That said, there are changes in the wind, so stay tuned.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

On that note maybe you can answer a question for me. I am on mainland mexico right now. I plan of crossing back at Nogales, turning in the vehicle permit, but keeping my 180 day fMT. I then plan to recross at Tecate and go into the baja for a week & then turn in the fMT at Tecate on the way out. Is this doable. I realize I can't return the vehicle permit at Tecate & I don't want to do it at Tiajuana

(I have some warranty work I need done on my truck in Tucson which is why I don't travel to Baja through mexico.)


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This is important: As noted above, your FMT becomes invalid when you leave Mexico. It is a single entry document. Be sure to get the formal receipt for the 'importada temporal' for your vehicle when 'aduana' removes it at the border on your way out of Mexico. Keep it forever, to prove that you removed it, and the vehicle, from Mexico, as required. When you re-enter Mexico, you will need to re-import the car and get a new FMT if going beyond the Zona Frontera.
There are very different rules in Baja, which operates almost like a separate country. Those of us from 'mainland' know little of that remote area.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

A little late, but I hope it you can still use the info. You asked if there was a list of English speaking businesses, or if there were signs that said ""We Speak English" on stores here in Querétaro. In both cases, the answer is unfortunately, no. Querétaro is not a very touristy town and there are only proportionally very few foreigners here (based on a population of about 900,000). In the historic center there are only about 60 of us. There is one doctor in Hospital Angeles (the best private one in town) that speakes great English (he studied at Tufts I belive). 

As for businesses that speak english. In the center, it would probably only be our Spanish School, Bhaji Indian Restaurant (ask to see the cook Adrian), Quinto Real Artisan Store (which is currently moving) and Sunny's English Cafe. There is a hairdresser in Juricilla (about 30 minutes north) that I have heard speaks english, but it is pretty pricey. 

If you need any kind of assistance when you arrive in locating something, please feel free to send me a PM in this forum, contact me via the email on the page in my signature, or simply stop by our school when you get here. Ask for Ray.

I hope this helps.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We have been looking for the name and contact info for a good English speaking doctor at Los Angeles. Hopefully you can give me info without violating forum rules.


----------



## Mexqueen (Mar 13, 2010)

Hello everyone. We are living in California and planning to move to Queretaro, Mexico. I have two children 8 and 11, they are going to be in 3rd and 6th grade respectively. Does anyone can give me an advise about Schools in Queretaro that would be appropriate for them. They speak a little bit of Spanish, but not fluently. Thank you.


----------



## wynco (Mar 13, 2010)

does anyone have bad feeling or bad experience re the gas stations in Matahuala - for years now I always vow I will avoid as I always pay more and get less - or so it seems. Once we paid in full for full tank and as we started to drive off - we had nothing in the tank at all - their system of giving less seemed to have gone wrong and we got nothing but paid for full tank. Obviously they then filled us up again and it worked the second time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Don't you get out of the car and observe the pump being reset to zero and the car actually receiving gasoline?


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

I try to take the bypass around that city whenever possible and fill up before I get there. There are stations just before the bypass comes into effect.


----------

